# King bettas???



## Crowntail Queen (Aug 3, 2009)

I was just wondering if anyone knows anything about the king betta. I saw a bunch at petco and i was thinking about getting one because i never had one and they look real big! Does anyone know how big they get and if they should be cared for differently than the other bettas?


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

Here's a good article about the giant bettas


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I own one and am spawning them right now )

Here's a pic:


----------



## RoseyD (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm learning so much from this site.  

I really love my betta King - he's still very shy, but he's always peeking at me from behind his cave, or the plants... 

It was good to see the info about them needing to eat more, but I wish there was a reference on exactly how much more I should be putting in the bowl for him. (since I'm a newby and tend to overfeed anyways.) 

From what I've given thus far, he's eaten it all. I've only had one day of dried worms, the other days were flakes only. 

In doing a search a few days ago, I saw http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/1400148/king_betta_variety_sold_at_petco.html?cat=53

And, I'm thinking more and more about whether the personality types on these larger bettas would make them easier to turn into community fish. I have considered whether I should put him in the big tank (30 gal, with huge community of neons, rainbows, and 2 juvenile gouramis) or whether to attempt putting him in my 12 gallon with an adult flame gourami male, and 2 long finned serpae tetras. 

The serpae were biting the fins on some of the neons - but seem to be ignoring the fins on the gourami - would the betta be ok there? would he be able to hold his own? Would he feel territorial/aggessive with a male flame? 

The male flame gourami, on his own, behave very shy. The two serpae hang together and don't seem particularly evil, although, they don't seem smart either - they're definitely not cool like the rainbows are. 

Since, alone, my betta king, is so shy - would the flame and he be able to be good tank mates? Or would they combat? 

With the lesser amount of fish, maybe the betta wouldn't be as freaked out by too much activity? The tank is heavily planted on both sides, with a 'air bubble river'/clearing in the middle. 

Is it worth trying to match him with a male gourami? Or should I stick with the original plan of putting him with the 2 gourami girls?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think MrVampire said kings were rather shy.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

They're shy around males but around females...differnet story!!!


----------



## Crowntail Queen (Aug 3, 2009)

lol thats funny mrvampire181! I really want to get one!! They look awsome!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I came close to getting one yesterday, but decided against it since all of the ones at my pet store looked like they wouldn't last the night.


----------



## Crowntail Queen (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow! thats awfull. The store I was at, Petco, has really great looking bettas and fish of all kinds i even bought a marine/brackish spotted puffer from them and hes living a long time!! This store has king bettas, veiltails, crowntail, halfmoons, and some other kinds i forget, but i've never seen a pet store with that many different kinds of bettas and they all look amazing!


----------



## scuba divr 2727 (Aug 22, 2009)

cool Ive had a king betta once and they are good because they never get sick


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Just wanted to mention that a King Betta and a Giant Betta are different. Kings do not get as large at the Giant Bettas.


----------



## Maplefox (Jan 14, 2012)

RoseyD said:


> Is it worth trying to match him with a male gourami? Or should I stick with the original plan of putting him with the 2 gourami girls?


I found this for you. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dwarf_gourami

In the 'Aquarium requirements' it states that "Dwarf gouramis are so docile that they will allow themselves to be bullied to death before fighting back. Male siamese fighting fish may attack dwarf gouramis and should be avoided."

And before I read this page, I had been reading about regular Gourami. It stated that they are more aggressive then the Dwarf kind and will fight and even kill smaller or long tailed fish. But I figure, since your mail Gourami is shy, he's a Dwarf.

But this might not happen all the time. I've heard of Betta's being put in community tanks with various other fish, including other Betta. 
So just be careful if you go ahead with it.


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

I love my King, Ty. He's so much more laid back & shy compared to my other males. He started out over the summer just under 3 inches and has grown to over 4. He does eat whatever is in front of him, but I try and be careful not to overfeed since I've heard they can have tummy troubles. Someone told me if he's over 4 inches, he could be considered a giant, but I'm not sure. He was in bad shape at the store, but in his nice big tank, with places to hide-he's a happy guy!


----------

